# Steinberg Cubase Studio 4 / C-Lab Notator



## Syrinx 57 (2. November 2008)

Hallo, 
bin neu hier und brauche dringend Hilfe.
Besitze aus den 80ern ein Software Program "Notator von C-Lab" (hiess glaube ich spaeter "Emagic"). 
Habe nach 15 jaehriger, schoepferischer Pause wieder Lust zum komponieren. Nun sind aber meine neuen Musiker Freunde alle auf Steinberg Cubase Studio 4. 
Meine Frage: Bevor ich nun einige hundert Euro's fuer eine neue Software ausgebe....
Gibt es eine Moeglichkeit meine Midi Daten von Notator auf Cubase zu uebertragen, oder umzuwandeln?
Ich waere mehr als gluecklich , wenn mir jemand eine gute Nachricht schicken koennte.
Fuer jeden Tip im Voraus Besten Dank 
MfG


----------



## bokay (2. November 2008)

Wenn es wirklich nur um MIDI Daten geht, kein Problem. Einfach das gespeicherte .mid file in Cubase inportieren und dann die sounds zuordnen. (am schnellsten gehts wenn man als standart MIDI Ausgang bei den Spuren den "Windows wavetablesynth" bei den Voreinstellungen einstellt. So muss man nicht bei jeder Spur einzeln virtuelle Klangerzeuger hinzuladen.


----------



## sight011 (3. November 2008)

Also Probleme sollte das nicht geben wie Bokay schon erzählt hat! Jedoch würde ich nicht auf das auf jedem Pc vorhandene "Windows wavetablesynth" zugreifen, weil die Qualität sehr schlecht ist! Aber das werden deine Freunde wohl auch wissen!


----------



## Syrinx 57 (3. November 2008)

Grossartig, vielen Dank. 
Was ich total vergessen hatte zu erwaehnen ist, dass ich ja auch Gesangs-, Gitarren und Bass- Spuren auf Cubase uebertragen will. Habe diese auf ALESIS ADAT gespeichert und ueber Notator angesteuert. Es bestehen sogar noch Cassetten von einer TASCAM 238. Bitte nicht die Nerven verlieren, bin eben kein Fachmann sondern nur Musiker und halt schon zu lange raus.
Ich bedanke mich bei allen die mir behilflich sind 
Gruss


----------



## sight011 (3. November 2008)

> ... dass ich ja auch Gesangs-, Gitarren und Bass- Spuren auf Cubase uebertragen will.



einfach Gesangs-, Gitarren und Bass- Spuren als wav oder aiff speichern (da diese nicht komprimiert werden) und in Cubase reinladen!


----------



## Syrinx 57 (3. November 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> einfach Gesangs-, Gitarren und Bass- Spuren als wav oder aiff speichern (da diese nicht komprimiert werden) und in Cubase reinladen!


Hallo,
aber gerne wuerde ich Deine Antwort bewerten, wenn mir einer sagt wie das geht?
Wie gesagt: bin neu hier. Ahhhhhhhhhhh, habs! Bin halt etwas langsam....
Also, erst einmal schreibe ich hier das ich mich fuer die Information bedanke. Hat mir sehr viel geholfen und mir die Entscheidung erleichtert mich ohne Bedenken fuer Cubase zu entscheiden. Vielen herzlichen Dank. Wenn mein Studio aufgebaut ist und ich "Probleme haben sollte"... darf ich dann wieder auf Dich zurueck kommen?
Ok, nun werde ich mich um die Bewertung kuemmern (haette mir ja auch einer sagen koennen)
Gruss aus Kreta


----------



## Syrinx 57 (3. November 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> einfach Gesangs-, Gitarren und Bass- Spuren als wav oder aiff speichern (da diese nicht komprimiert werden) und in Cubase reinladen!


Jetzt ist die halbfertige Bewertung raus, nur weil ich mit meiner tapsigen 2 Finger Tippweise auf die "Enter" Taste gekommen bin und ein Fenster geht auf und mahnt mich : man darf nur eine Bewertung abgeben.
Also auf diesem Wege noch mal. 
Die Antwort von "sight011" ist Gold wert 
Hoffe das das nun jeder liest, haha.
Im Ernst, vielen Dank


----------



## sight011 (4. November 2008)

Hahah, Danke!


----------



## Syrinx 57 (4. November 2008)

Na, zufrieden mit der Bewertung?

Haette da noch ne Frage an Dich, weil Du wohl einige Erfahrung zu haben scheinst, was Software angeht: Welche Software wuerdest Du mir empfehlen? Steinberg Cubase Studio 4 oder Steinberg SX 3.0

und wieder mal Danke im Voraus


----------



## bokay (4. November 2008)

Natürlich die aktuellere Version  

Nochmal zum "ms wavetable synth": Natürlich ist der sound in einer Produktion zum vergessen. Wenn man meinem Ratschlag folgt hört man jedoch sofort auf jeder neu erzeugten MIDI Spur dass richtige Instrument (sofern man sich an den GM Standart gehalten hat, was jedoch der Fall sein wird wenn eine Rompler oder Ähnliches verwendet wurde.)


----------



## sight011 (4. November 2008)

... nicht zwingend die aktuelle Version! da viel teurer --> aber kaum ein unterschied soviel ich gehört habe! 

Aber wenn du Geld ausgeben möchtest hol dir lieber Pro-Tools mit ner M-Box, aufnehmen wie die ganz Großen (vielleicht nicht mit ner m-box, aber von der Software )

und auskennen ja, frag nur!


----------



## bokay (4. November 2008)

Es gibt auch genug Audiointerfaces wo Cubase (als AI-Version) dabei ist.

Wenn du aus der MIDI Ecke (sag Ich jetzt mal so) kommst wird dir Cubase sicherlich besser gefallen als Protools. Zumal eine Erweiterung (upgrade) bei Protools um einiges teurer kommt als bei Cubase...


----------



## sight011 (4. November 2008)

> Wenn du aus der MIDI Ecke (sag Ich jetzt mal so) kommst wird dir Cubase sicherlich besser gefallen




Ok es kommt natürlichschon genau drauf an was er machen will!

Also für Midi sagt man ist Cubase bzw. für den Mac Logic in der Regel besser geeignet wegen dem Handling!

ABER

ich hab jetzt halt auch an die anderen Spuren (Audio) gedacht und ich sags mal so, ich persönlich mische meine Midi-Arrangementes bei einem Bekannten auf einem Pro-Tools System, weil es dafür viel komfortabler ist und 1000 x geiler allein schon von den "hauseigenen" Effekten ist.


Der Tipp dir Pro Tools anzueignen geht in die Richtung --> wenn deine Kollegen schon alle Cubase haben, bist du ihnen vom Equipment mit Pro-Tools als Soft-+Hardware einen Schritt voraus!
Da die A/D Wandler in der Regel "sehr gut" sind.
Es nehmen ja nicht umsonst Top-Stars wie Gwen Steffanie, Linkin Park, Dr Dre, Timbaland ihre Stücke mit Pro-Tools auf! Und wenn du aus der Rock Ecke bist geh ich davonaus das Bands wie Korn, Metallica oder Cross-Over = Limp Bizkit nicht ihre Stücke mit Cubase aufgenommen haben 

... Jedoch wie Bokay schon sagt, ist für Midi Cubase geeigneter. 
Der Produzent einiger Britney S. und einem großen Teil des Justin Timberlake Albums namens "Danger" benutzt auch Cubase als Sequenzer, wenn du Midi nutzt ist es auch egal ob Cubase oder Logic, weil wenn du wie dieser Produzent ein Yamaha Motif Keyboard z.B. dran stecken hast, kommt der Sound ja sowieso nicht aus der Software, sondern von deinem externen Klangerzeuger, die Software dient dir nur um deine Noten aufzuzeichnen und zu bearbeiten.

Verstehste 



EDIT: Nicht das ich alle Musiker hören würde, aber wer mal so viel MTV geschaut hat wie ich, konnte schon oft bei Reportagen im Hintergrund verfolgen, welcheSOftware die einzelnen Künstler so verwenden!

Und was ganz sicher ist Hans-Zimemr nimmt nicht mit Fruity-Loops auf! Ich bekomm immer einen Würgreitz, wenn mich Leute fragen ob das Prog. professionell ist!


----------



## Syrinx 57 (4. November 2008)

Kinners..... Ihr macht misch feeddisch 

Jetzt kommt auch noch "Pro Tools" ins Spiel?
Ich armer Laie.... jetzt weiss ich ueberhaupt nicht mehr wo's lang geht .

Nicht falsch verstehn: Ich bin wahnsinnig froh darueber dass es so Leute wie Euch gibt, die einem mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen. Aber als Laie ist man da schnell ueberfordert.
Also nochmal von vorne: Ich habe ein uraltes C-Lab Notator Software Program und moechte mit der Zeit gehen. Das heist, meine Midi Daten und Audio Daten (auf Alesis Adat) ins neue Zeitalter bringen, damit ich mit anderen Musiker Freunden zusammen arbeiten kann. Es kam "Steinberg Cubase" an meine Ohren. Pro Tools ist wieder eine andere Software?
Ist die mit Steinberg compatible? Ihr seht: ICH HAB KEINEN BLASSEN SCHIMMER. Zu kompliziert alles.....manno.
Jetzt muss ich ins net und schauen was das mit Pro Tools auf sich hat.
Bis dann.
Danke


----------



## sight011 (4. November 2008)

Kann das morgen nochmal aufschlüsseln! Muss jetz taber schlafen gehen ... wegen der Arbeit morgen! Ich schreib dich per pn an, wenn ich hier einen neuen Beitrag gepostet habe!


----------



## Syrinx 57 (4. November 2008)

Super Danke Dir. 
Schlaf gut.


----------



## bokay (5. November 2008)

Wenn du ProTools mit seinen sehr guten Wandlern und so wie es alle Stars haben, haben willst musst du 10 000 € aufwärts ausgeben.
Mit der ProTools LE (das ist die kleine Version die man mit MBox, die digidesign (Hersteller von ProTools) oder ausgewählter MAudio Hardware betreiben kannn) bist du doch eher eingeschränkt. Und ein Upgrade wie gesagt kostet dich mehr als bei Cubase (Du zahlst dafür statt 35 70 Spuren verwenden zu können alleine 400€) Dafür bekommst du bei Steinberg schon ein upgrade von AI auf Cubase4 was mit einem ProTools vergleichbar ist welches eben nur auf digidesign Hardware um mehrere tausend €uro läuft.

Ich will dir ProTools nicht ausreden! Am besten du gehst in ein Geschäft und testest.


----------



## Syrinx 57 (5. November 2008)

Hey, einen wunderschoenen guten Morgen wuensch ich Dir.
Endlich, mit dieser Aussage kann ich leben und sie hilft mir mich fuer "Steinberg's Cubase" zu entscheiden.
Vielen Dank und weiterhin alles Gute !
MfG


----------



## sight011 (5. November 2008)

Mal ganz ehrlich, was willst du mit 70 Spuren , erzähl mir nicht das du so viele schon mal verwendest hast! Selbst wenn du ein sehr großes Orchester aufnimmst vielleicht und das auch nur wenn du jedes einzelne Instrument per "closed-micing" einzeln aufzeichnen willst! (doch selbst das wäre sehr untypisch!!)
Und selbst die LE Version ist sehr sehr stark, ich hab schon beide Versionen getestet HD + LE (und am Anfang gab es noch eine M-powered, weiß ich jetzt nicht o9b es die noch gibt) die sind alle 1+ sehr gut!
Ich persönlich würde zu Pro-Tools raten, wenn du das Geld zur Verfügung hast!

Wie gesagt da ich beides nutze, will ich dir das eine nicht mehr als das andere aufschwatzen, ich wollte dir nur die Vorteile der jeweiligen Software aufzeigen! 

Pro-Tools einfach das beste zum mischen, um den selben Sound mit Cubase hinzubekommen bezahlst du bestimmt nochmal das doppelte für Effekte (Hall) und Dynamics.

Cubase sehr gut Allround einsetzbar, aber kommt halt nicht in speziellen Dingen an Pro-Tools heran. 

Greetz


----------



## bokay (6. November 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, was willst du mit 70 Spuren , erzähl mir nicht das du so viele schon mal verwendest hast!(...)
> Cubase sehr gut Allround einsetzbar, aber kommt halt nicht in speziellen Dingen an Pro-Tools heran.




Hast du nicht auch die SAE gemacht? Ich bin hauptberuflich Toningenieur und verwende sicher bei jedem zweiten Projekt (sei es jetzt ein Mischauftrag oder Eigenproduktion) über 60 Spuren.

Bei Orchesteraufnahmen noch nie... 

Den zweiten Satz im Zitat kann Ich persönlich  nicht stehen lassen. Meine Erfahrung als ProTools Operator und als langjähriger Cubase (inzwischen auch Nuendo) Nutzer haben für mich keinen Unterschied in Klang oder Performance erkennen lassen. (Sicher klingen die Programme unterschiedlich aber euf gleichem qualitativen Niveau)

OK der Eq den sie in der TDM Version mitliefern klingt besser als der StandardCubase EQ, aber dafür muss man auch Hardware um 7000+€ einkaufen.

PlugIns kauft man sowieso dazu wenn man einen bestimmten sound will. Ich habe in noch keinem Studio gearbeitet welches nicht einen Haufen PlugIns installiert hatte (sei es jetzt auf Maschinen mit Protools HD oder Nuendo oder sonstwas)

Ausserdem macht immer die Person vor dem Rechner den Sound! Und auch mit fruity loops sind schon Hits entstanden.

Und nochwas: Bei Mischen kenne Ich nur 1. gute und schlechte Engineers und 2. analog oder digital gemixt.
Aber dass ein Mix besser ist weil auf XY statt auf YZ gemischt kann mir keiner erzählen  (XY und YZ gelten nur für Software )


----------



## sight011 (6. November 2008)

Da ich mit Pro-Tools angefangen habe, liebe ich den Komfort mit dem Programm zu arbeiten!

Halte es trotzdem für das Programm mit dem höheren Potential!

Nenn mir ein wirklich heftiges Lied, das mit FL aufgenommen wurde! 

Ich kenn auch jemanden der kann wirklich gut damit um, aber das Resultat wird immer mit PT gemischt!


----------



## Syrinx 57 (6. November 2008)

Ich glaub's nicht.......
jetzt hab ich nen Seiten langen Brief an Euch Beiden geschrieben und das Teil geht verloren ,weil da  auf einmal steht: du bist nicht angemeldet, Mist ! Also nochmal von vorne, manno


----------



## Syrinx 57 (6. November 2008)

Syrinx 57 hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaub's nicht.......
> jetzt hab ich nen Seiten langen Brief an Euch Beiden geschrieben und das Teil geht verloren ,weil da  auf einmal steht: du bist nicht angemeldet, Mist ! Also nochmal von vorne, manno


Also, hoffe das erreicht Euch Beiden: sight011 und bokey!
Erst mal, ich erkenne das wirklich sehr hoch an, dass Ihr Euch meines Problemes annimmt.
Aber ich muss wohl doch noch einmal erwaehnen dass ich, sagen wir es mal so: doof bin, was Technik angeht.
Vielleicht sollte ich ganz kurz erklaeren was ich damals hatte zum aufnehmen und nicht vergessen: das war vor 20 Jahren !
Atari 1040 oder so mit der Software "Notator/Creator" von C-Lab, so'n Teil was seitlich in die Keybord Tastatur eingesteckt wurde und daran wurde mein Roland D50 Keyboard eingestoepselt. Mit dem D50 habe ich auch einen drum computer angesteuert, Roland R8, und Roland D110 (Rack Keyboard). Die Gitarren , Bass, Gesang hab ich in ein 24 Kanal Mackie Mischpult eingespielt und aus ALESIS ADAT aufgenommen. SMPTE hiess glaube ich diese Timing dingens.
Soeweit zu dem was ich vor 20 Jahren hatte und immer noch im Keller, verstaubt, aufbeware.
Das Problem ist, dass ich zu viel Zeit vergeudet habe die Technik zu verstehen. Meine Musik ging dabei drauf. Remember: Ich bin eigentlich Saenger/Bassist/Gitarrist, und um meine songs festzulegen habe ich mir Keyboards zulegen muessen um die Midi Sachen zu steuern. Hat zu viel Zeit in anspruch genommen.
Jetzt wisst Ihr ungefair wo ich stehe. Lacht Euch jetzt erstmal kaputt ueber soviel Unwissen, hahaha. Macht nix. Ich bin Laie und geb' zu 
Nun will ich aber ins neue Zeitalter MIT meiner alten Mucke, denn da sind Hits dabei ;-))
Will aber nicht mehr diese ganze Kabel/ Mischpult-Gedoehne haben, eben nett am PC komponieren und mischen und alle Kumpels haben Cubase. Ich will unbedingt , dass wier mi mehreren Leuten ueber das Internet zusammen an einem song arbeiten koennen !
Wisst Ihr nun was ich armer Wurm brauche? Ich hoere da : Psychiater.....Wer hat das gesagt?


----------



## bokay (6. November 2008)

Wenn alle deine Freunde Cubase haben ist das wohl das Naheliegendste.

Im Prinzip kommt es nur auf dich an und was dir am besten liegt. Am besten du gehst mal zum Händler deines Vertrauens und testest drauf los. Lasse dir von deinen Freunden Cubase ein bisschen näher bringen und wenn du einen kleinen Überblick über die in Frage kommenden Programme hast entscheidest du dich.

Deine alten Sachen solltest du ohne gröbere Probleme importieren können. Es handelt sich ja um Notendaten (die du ev. noch konvertieren musst, aber du sagtest ja du besitzt den 1040 noch (im Notfall kann man die Geschichte sicher auch emulieren))
und auf Adat Bändern. (Vielleicht bei der Interfacewahl darauf achten dass eine ADAT Schnittstelle vorhanden ist; z.B. beim Digidesign 003 Interface, solltest du dich für ProTools entscheiden).

Wie du vielleicht schon gesehen hast ist es schwer zu sagen: DAS ist das richtige für dich; da jeder mit was anderem besser kann und jeweils was anderes für das Beste hält.

Wie schon gesagt, DU machst die Musik und solltest dabei nicht Sklave der Technik sein. Darum ist es sehr wichtig dass du dich ein wenig auseinandersetzt mit dem ganzen Kram damit du nicht aufs falsche Pferd setzt.


----------



## Syrinx 57 (6. November 2008)

Klare Antwort... super.
Ich waere schon laengst bei einem Haendler, aber wie gesagt: ich lebe auf der griechischen Insel Kreta. Hier gibt es Sonne, Meer, Oliven,Fisch, gute Ernaehrung, aber wenn es um solche Sachen wie hier geht,  uss man schon nach Athen und das ist eine Tagesreise entfernt. Also nur mit Schiff oder Fugzeug zu erreichen.
Muss mich schon ueber das Internet  schlau machen.


----------



## sight011 (6. November 2008)

ok, wenn du Musiker bist und die Technik in dem Fall zur neben Sache wird solltest du:


dich für Cubase entscheiden zumindest dann wenn die Leute die du kennst die Software haben und dir alles notwendige darüber beibringen können!!  Eine Sequenzer kann sehr umfangreich sein ... wenn du Hilfe zu einem der Programme benötigst bin ich bzw. Bokay sicherlich auch bereit dir gerne dabei zu helfen, dich in das Programm hinein zu finden! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Als Technik- Fan würde ich sagen hol dir Pro-Tools, dann bist du deinen Leuten ein Schritt voraus!


----------



## Syrinx 57 (6. November 2008)

Ok Jungs,
vielen Dank fuer Eure Hilfe.
Werde nun mal das "Urzeit" Studio entstauben und aus seinem Tiefschlaf erwecken. Hoffentlich funktioniert das Zeug noch. Werde mir Cubase mit M-Audio Delta 1010L soundcard bestellen und warten bis die Sachen hier ankommen.
Bleibt so freundlich und hilfbereit wie Ihr seid 
Ihr seid echt gut.
Vielen Dank an Euch Beiden.
Syrinx


----------



## The_Maegges (6. November 2008)

Ich arbeite noch mit dem alten Cubase SX 2. 
Werd mir mal die neue Version zulegen, wenn der Geldbeutel wieder etwas mehr ausspuckt, aber die letzte Investition hab ich dann doch lieber in Form eines Soundexpansionboards in meine Workstation gesteckt. 

Wie hier schon so schön gesagt wurde, womit der Sound gemacht wird, ist eher zweitrangig.

Da du dich nun anscheinend für Cubase entschieden hast, hier auch mal zwei Links, die dir evtl, weiterhelfen könnten ;-)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonst...einstiegshilfe-die-funktionen-von-cubase.html

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonstige-tutorials/287579-erstellen-eines-songs-cubase.html


----------



## bokay (9. November 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Als Technik- Fan würde ich sagen hol dir Pro-Tools, dann bist du deinen Leuten ein Schritt voraus!



Zum Meister macht dich was in deinem Kopf ist, nicht das auf deiner Harddisk.


----------



## sight011 (9. November 2008)

ICh will nicht beleidigent werden oder das hier soll nicht falsch gewertet werden --> Aber das ist Schwachsinn! Erstell mir mal mit dem Hauseigenen Hall von Cubase nen gut klingenden Raum!  Überleg doch mal was du sagst!

Sorry aber is doch war, nimms mir nich böse 

EDIT: Natürlich bringt es auch nix nen Anfänger vor ein Digidesign HD Gerät zu setzen! 

Aber ich finde deine Aussage nicht zutreffend, zumindest hättest du es anders formulieren müssen!


----------



## bokay (11. November 2008)

Hallo,

ProTools ist ein sehr sehr sehr gutes Program! Ich beitze selber 2 Lizenzen (nix LE )

Aber darum geht es ja nicht. Mir geht es ganz allgemein um die Tatsache dass man mit ProTools nicht (automatisch) besser ist als mit anderen Programmen (bei dir gewinne ich manchmal den Eindruck du seist dieser Meinung ) 

Und JA auch dass man mit vielen anderen Programmen genau so gute Leistungen erzielen kann.
Darauf poche ich nur.

Den Hauseigenen PT Hall habe ich noch nie verwendet, den von Cubase hingegen schon (weil man so schoenen trash damit erzeugen kann :suspekt:
Und roomworks ist nicht schlecht, sicher gleich gut wie des digid. Zeug.

Sorry wenn ich mit meinem gebrabbel auf die Nerven gehe.


Liebe Gruesse aus Dubai.


Es ging mir nicht um speziefische Funktionen (da koennten wir ja ewig diskutieren) sondern um diese ganz allgemeinen Ausagen welche du versucht hast mit eben (herausragenden ?) Spezifikationen aufzuwiegen. Das geht nicht.

So und jetzt nimm endlich auch einen tiefen Zug aus der Friedenspfeife


----------



## sight011 (12. November 2008)

Schöne Grüße nach Dubai *inhallier* 

Was machst du dort genau? Bist du dort als Dozent an der Sae tätig=?


----------



## bokay (12. November 2008)

Nein dass nicht, aber coole Idee (Danke!) die koennte ich uebermorgen mal besuchen (und mich bewerben , nein Danke ich zieh nicht nach Dubai) da hab ich naemlich nix zu tun.

Ich bin als Tontechniker fuer eine Firma unterwegs. Leider keine Musikveranstaltungen, nur etwas groessere Konferenzen...

Nix aufregendes.

Am WE gehts nach Abu Dhabi, Anfang naechster Woche wieder Dubai und am 19. bin ich wieder zu Hause, freu mich jetzt schon drauf, ich kann diese Stadt nicht so ganz ausstehen...

*Reich mal wieder rueber du hast schon ganz rote Augen *


----------



## Syrinx 57 (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo und guten Abend, 
jemand da?
Habe meinen neuen PC mit Steinberg Cubase SX3 und die die alte Anlage mit Atari 1040ST und C-Labs "Notator" mit Unitor aufgebaut.
Nun leg ich Ne Floppy Disk mit song Daten in den neuen Window XP Computer und da erscheint eine Box mit dem Text: The disk in drive A is not formatted. Do you want to formatt now?
Was muss ich nun tun? Wie bekomm ich nun meine Daten ins Cubase wenn doch gar nichts anzeigt?
Vielen Dank im Voraus
Syrinx 57


----------



## sight011 (10. Dezember 2008)

> Do you want to formatt now?



Jedenfalls nicht wenn du es formattest/formatierst 

sprich dan nwürdest du ja alles löschen!


----------



## Syrinx 57 (10. Dezember 2008)

Schon klar, aber wenn doch gar keine Daten zu sehen sind....wie komm ich denn nun an meine Daten im Cubase? Was muss ich tun?


----------



## bokay (10. Dezember 2008)

Hast du ein MIDI Interface an beiden Rechnern? (sprich eines für den Atari und eines für deinen PC)

Dann könntest du die Noten in Cubase aufnehmen.

Anders wird es glaube ich komplizierter da die Diskette wohl nicht von beiden Geräten gleich erkannt wird...


----------



## The_Maegges (10. Dezember 2008)

Diskette rein wird nicht funktionieren.
Tatsächlich unterscheidet sich das Format der Atari Disketten von dem des PC.

Die Diskette erscheint leer, weil der PC die darauf gespeicherten Daten nicht erkennt, da sie nicht in einem Format vorliegen, das er interpretieren kann. Das ist praktisch genauso, als wolltest du eine Daten-CD-Rom in einen CD Player stecken, der nur Audio-CD's lesen kann.
Cubase selbst wird dir da auch keine Hilfe sein, das Problem liegt außerhalb der Recording/Sequencingsoftware.

Wenn nicht, wie mein Vorposter bereits erwähnt hat, über Midi, dann solltest du dich eventuell umsehen, ob es eventuell nen Konverter oder ähnliche Tools gibt.

Hab mal kurz gegoogelt, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:
http://www.entertainer-club.de/Tips/tip_diverse.htm
Da gibts nen Punkt "ATARI-PC Disketten-Konvertierung".

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Syrinx 57 (10. Dezember 2008)

wenn man keine Ahnung hat.......
Es muss doch irgendwie moeglich sein diese Atari Disketten auf den Windows Rechner zu kriegen. Die Jungs die am Ball geblieben sind, will sagen, die Leute die auch auf Atari angefangen haben und umgestiegen sind auf windows haben doch bestimmt nicht Ihre ganze Musik weggeworfen. Da muss doch schon mal jemand vor mir die gleichen Probleme gehabt haben, oder was meint Ihr?
Ansonsten bleibt mir nur in mueheseliger KLEINARBEIT ALLES VON VORNE NEU AUF DEN wINDOWS MIT CUBASE EINZUSPIELEN.
Ob ich 100 Jahre alt werde glaube ich kaum (stoehn)


----------



## The_Maegges (10. Dezember 2008)

Syrinx 57 hat gesagt.:


> wenn man keine Ahnung hat.......
> Es muss doch irgendwie moeglich sein diese Atari Disketten auf den Windows Rechner zu kriegen. Die Jungs die am Ball geblieben sind, will sagen, die Leute die auch auf Atari angefangen haben und umgestiegen sind auf windows haben doch bestimmt nicht Ihre ganze Musik weggeworfen. Da muss doch schon mal jemand vor mir die gleichen Probleme gehabt haben, oder was meint Ihr?
> Ansonsten bleibt mir nur in mueheseliger KLEINARBEIT ALLES VON VORNE NEU AUF DEN wINDOWS MIT CUBASE EINZUSPIELEN.
> Ob ich 100 Jahre alt werde glaube ich kaum (stoehn)



Ich hoffe mal, der erste Satz war nicht auf meine Antwort bezogen...

Hast du es mal mit dem Tool im Link von mir ausprobiert?
Wenn du deine Songs im Atari als Midifile abspeicherst und dieses auf die Disk kopierst, könntest du mit dem Konverter die Midifile im Rechner einlesen und in Cubase importieren.

Nochmals viel Erfolg.


----------



## bokay (10. Dezember 2008)

grmpf... Hinter dem Link von "The_Maegges" verbirgt sich ein direkter Link zu einem Programm welches die Konvertierung zu vollbringen verspricht.

Veruch es doch einfach!

Ansonsten: Jeden Tag frisches Gemüse und Obst, viel Bewegung, keine Zigaretten, viel frische Luft....
Die Frage ist wie viel Zeit du dann fürs überspielen der Songs übrig hast...


----------



## sight011 (10. Dezember 2008)

es gibt auf jedenfall Möglichkeiten! @ syrinx

den den ich dazu befragen könnte ist nur leider gerade nicht online und ich hatte nie einen Atari ich hab diekt mit nem 4_86er angefangen! 


sorry  Muahahaha 


> Ansonsten: Jeden Tag frisches Gemüse und Obst, viel Bewegung, keine Zigaretten, viel frische Luft....
> Die Frage ist wie viel Zeit du dann fürs überspielen der Songs übrig hast...


----------



## Syrinx 57 (10. Dezember 2008)

ich meinte damit "mich" mit : S....... wenn man keine Ahnung hat.
Ihr koennt Euch ueberhaupt nicht vorstellen wie bloed ich mir vorkomme, ueberhaupt solche Fragen stellen zu muessen.Aber ich hab nun mal absolut keinen blassen Schimmer von Computern. Ich kann komponieren , Gitarre, Bass, Keybord spielen und singen. Wenn ich auch noch Die PC Technik beherrschen wuerde, tja, dann waere wohl nie ein Dialog zwischen uns zustande gekommen. DENN DANN WAERE ICH WOHL PRODUZENT, hahaha. Hauptsache den Humor nicht verlieren. Aber im Ernst...Ich kann nicht ueber 100 songs neu einspielen, das kostet mich zu viel Zeit. Ich versuch es halt weiter. Habe einiges eingetippt bei google, aber was soll ich mit den Antworten , wenn ich doch nicht begreife was die Fachleute da schreiben
Ok, bleibt mir nur Danke zu sagen fuer Eure netten Versuche mir zu helfen.
In diesem Sinne
Dank an alle die mir geantwortet haben.
Gruss Syrinx 57


----------



## sight011 (10. Dezember 2008)

Hier Syrinx probier es mal hiermit:


http://www.entertainer-club.de/Tips/tip_diverse.htm


----------

